# Camping and Fishing in the Florida Everglades



## linabu (May 26, 2010)

For the adventure seeking fisherman and boater, I would highly suggest a trip to Florida's Everglades but with a few words of caution!
DIY in the Florida Everglades


----------



## demonslaer (Sep 16, 2008)

I would spend my hole summer in the *Florida Everglades* 3 months back in late 70's early 80's. we would get droped off by airboat 5 to 10 miles off alligator alley and camp all summer *cypress heads I think about it now we were nuts !*


----------

